# Which bike is better?



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

Trek 4900 Disc or Merida Matts Tfs 500-D-RS?

I'm looking for a decent mid-range mtb. I narrowed it down to two of my favorites. Now I can't decide which bike is better. All I know so far, is that the rear derailer on the merida is better( XT vs SLX of the trek). That's one point against Trek. well that's the only main difference that I can tell. Similarities? They use the same brakes(Shimano M446 hydraulic disc brakes), shifters(Deore Rapidfire) and front derailers(Deore)

But what about the frame, suspension, tires, etc.? does the Trek have a lighter/sturdier frame and stem? does the Merida have better stock tires and rims(for Trail and road)? Any kind of help is greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:

Main Comparison:


Trek 
Frame Alpha Gold Aluminum 
Suspension Suntour XCR-RL 100 
Tires Bontrager XR2, 2.1 wire bead 
Rear der. Shimano SLX-10 


Merida

Frame Techno Formed Racelite 6061 alloy
Suspension Rock Shox XC30 100
Tires Schwalbe Racing Ralph Performance 2.1 Wire
Rear der. Shimano Deore XT-10


Both bikes are awesome(I rode both of them already). I just want to know which is the best bike for my money. Prices are the same.

Thanks! 

oh and Hi!


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

I really like trek and have never heard of a merida but its fork is significantly better and tires will be better quality


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

Anyone? :/


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Merida is a Taiwanese brand, not marketed in North America (it is why many users on MTBR never heard of it). It is quite popular over here in Israel. Generally, Merida is considered a better value for money, than Trek. Besides, Merida gives 5 year warranty on the frames, not limited to the original owner. Trek, for all I know, gives lifetime warranty but on first hand only.


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

ltk1144 said:


> I really like trek and have never heard of a merida but its fork is significantly better and tires will be better quality


Oops did not see your reply. Thanks! 



xenon said:


> Merida is a Taiwanese brand, not marketed in North America (it is why many users on MTBR never heard of it). It is quite popular over here in Israel. Generally, Merida is considered a better value for money, than Trek. Besides, Merida gives 5 year warranty on the frames, not limited to the original owner. Trek, for all I know, gives lifetime warranty but on first hand only.


Why is that so?
Yeah and I like their frame designs better. lol Thanks!


----------



## luckedog (Jun 25, 2011)

go for the trek, better quality


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

luckedog said:


> go for the trek, better quality


What makes you think Trek is better quality ?


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

OdinZ said:


> Why is that so?
> Yeah and I like their frame designs better. lol Thanks!


Why Merida isn't marketed in North America, you mean? I heard, it has to do with the factory's obligations towards the companies it manufactures other brands for. 
Anyway, I have both Merida and Trek dealers in the vicinity, and Merida clearly outsells Trek - judging by what I see on trails.


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

xenon said:


> Why Merida isn't marketed in North America, you mean? I heard, it has to do with the factory's obligations towards the companies it manufactures other brands for.
> Anyway, I have both Merida and Trek dealers in the vicinity, and Merida clearly outsells Trek - judging by what I see on trails.


Oh yes sorry for not clearing that up. Hmm, well that's just sad. Though I guess it just goes to show that Merida is really doing great even if they don't market in America huh.
Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Merida is the second largest frame manufacturer in the world after Giant who still makes a lot of frames for Trek as well as a few other companies, Merida has also made frames for Trek in the past too.

Merida owns 49% of Specialized and manufactures the frames for them.

With their association with Specialized and other companies which they make frames for Merida is probably making a fair bit of money from the US market.


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

cobba said:


> Merida is the second largest frame manufacturer in the world after Giant who still makes a lot of frames for Trek as well as a few other companies, Merida has also made frames for Trek in the past too.
> 
> Merida owns 49% of Specialized and manufactures the frames for them.
> 
> With their association with Specialized and other companies which they make frames for Merida is probably making a fair bit of money from the US market.


Well at least now I have proof that they produce quality frames. )
Thanks!

Thanks guys for all the info!
One last question, is there a significant difference between hydroformed frames and technoformed frames? Trek seems to use both in creating their Alpha Gold Aluminum frames while Merida uses one or the other depending on the bike model (they used techno forming for the frame of the bike I chose). Thanks again!


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

This is a tough one.... Trek is a well known bike company,but is made overseas. With alright components. Whereas the merida which, I have never heard of. But the components are pretty good. Both are made in the same country, do you have the chance to ride either of them???If you do i would try to ride them..


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

blumena84 said:


> This is a tough one.... Trek is a well known bike company,but is made overseas. With alright components. Whereas the merida which, I have never heard of. But the components are pretty good. Both are made in the same country, do you have the chance to ride either of them???If you do i would try to ride them..


Yeah I rode both already, and they both fit me well which makes it harder for me to choose. Thanks. 



ltk1144 said:


> I really like trek and have never heard of a merida but its fork is significantly better and tires will be better quality


Anyone want to help on confirming ltk1144's post? Just to be very very sure. I really don't know much about bike tires and suspension. :> Thanks!

Edit: Oh yes and I already asked my LBS. They really had nothing much to say.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

The tires are six of one and half a dozen of the other.

Rockshox forks are generally considered better then SR-Suntour forks by a lot of people. 
Spare parts for Rockshox are more readily available too.


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

cobba said:


> The tires are six of one and half a dozen of the other.


I had to think for a while for me to get that. lol



cobba said:


> Rockshox forks are generally considered better then SR-Suntour forks by a lot of people.
> Spare parts for Rockshox are more readily available too.


okay. Looks like merida wins.

Here's a picture of the bike:









the merida bikes website:
MTB Hardtails - Sport - Matts TFS 500-D-RS - Merida Bikes International

Thanks again cobba. I really appreciate it.


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

*Merida Matts TFS 500-D-RS*



lseyDominick said:


> The tires are six of one and half a dozen of the other.


Yeah thanks lol. Just figured out what that meant. =))
Okay then. Might as well go for the Merida then. It does look better than the trek and now that I cleared things up, thanks to you guys of course, It's definitely a better buy. Wohoo I'm excited! 

Thanks again! I erm added rep to all of you, but it seems like it's not adding to your rep count? I don't know. Hehe.


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

lseyDominick said:


> Trek is a well known bike company,but is made overseas


Yeah! But I've heard you mostly pay for it's brand, and not for it's parts. At least for their lower end bikes. I love their FS bikes. 
Although In our country, Giant outsells Trek. I think even GT and Specialized outsales them. Or not. IMO right now (here in our country), when it comes to looks, parts, and price, Merida beats both Giant and Trek.


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

KEITH21 said:


> I think Trek sells more bikes because the name, and the only think that is Trek is the frame. The Merida has better components and i think thats the only thing you will notice a difference in. I would would say the Merida especially if its less money.


Yeah that exactly! Thanks KEITH21, 
Yeah the seat, seatpost, saddle, stem, RIMS, etc. Hahaha Merida FTW!


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

luckedog said:


> go for the trek, better quality


I think Trek sells more bikes because the name, and the only think that is Trek is the frame. The Merida has better components and i think thats the only thing you will notice a difference in. I would would say the Merida especially if its less money.


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

*Merida Matts TFS 500-D-RS 2012*



blumena84 said:


> which one did ya pick???


Merida Matts TFS 500-D-RS 2012 Silk black!


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

Merida Matts TFS 500-D-RS 2012 Silk black!


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

which one did ya pick???


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats:thumbsup::thumbsup:

And Welcome to The Family


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Where did you purchase the Merida


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

blumena84 said:


> Congrats:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> And Welcome to The Family


Thanks!  Can't wait to go biking!


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

mrm1 said:


> Where did you purchase the Merida


I'm buying it here in the Philippines at a LBS near my city! :thumbsup:


----------

